# Whats up with this fry?



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

I found this fry about 2-3 weeks ago in my 55 gallon. I am guessing my marigold wag swordtail had it before I moved her to the other tank. I am assuming it is about 2 months old (since she hasnt been in that tank for about that long and I only got her 2 1/2 -3 months ago)and have no idea how it hid from me that long..lol I noticed yesterday this thing that looks to be hanging out its anus or something.. does anyone know what it is? parasite? hernia? deadly/contagious!? I have included pics and hope that they are cear enough for you to see it..very hard since it swims around pretty fast and my angels are attention hogs and get in the way(they love the camera!) lol I am not sure if the fry is too young to sex but it looks female to me..so I want to move it into the other tank asap but want to make sure its ok and won't harm my other fry and expectant mothers. I hope its not from my male trying to breed with her too early


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

forgot to mention that the fry swims around perfectly fine and acts normal. eating like a pig..no signs of anything except for the thing sticking out!!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

does it ever disapear? only thing i can think of is a hernia. or birthdefect.


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

not that I seen..like I said i just noticed it yesterday...I am keeping an eye on it to see if it gets any bigger or worse. if it is a hernia, is there a way of fixing it or is it a self fixer?? is the fry most likely going to die from it or can it live and be fine?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Sheena,

thats a female for sure. not sure if it is a hernai or not but if it is, it may shorten her life span considerably.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

eh, either you leave it alone, or if it's coming out her anus you can try pushing it back in but you might kill it. Probably best to give it the deep freeze if the condition doesn't improve. Best to do that because it might be a genetic trait that will get passed down to her offspring if she survives long enough to mate and spawn.


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks for the input. I'll keep an eye on it and see if its gets better. how would i even go about putting it back in?? i've thought of that but thought it would be weird..haha if not I might get my friend to take her. she doesn't have any male platy or swordtails so she would be safe being bred. I don't like the idea of killing it, but if it shows signs of stress or anything that is what I must do...thanks again!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Honest to goodness I have no clue how you would go about pushing it back in. It would have to be a rounded soft tip of something to prevent you from piercing what ever that is, and it would have to be small enough to fit through the anus. Do some more research on the net and you might run into something. Lots of wierd things on the net.


----------

